# Eerie woods



## pnome (Sep 25, 2006)

Took these same time I took my new avatar.  Was surreal walking through the woods at Coopers Creek WMA early sunday morning..

First is the path through the woods along the side of the mountain I was on..






Another shot of the hillside covered in mist and fog.. 






I thought the forest just plain looked cool that morning.  Not sure, but I wonder if this gave me an advantage, or a disadvantage deer hunting.  I guess since I did not see any deer, it must not have helped a whole lot.


----------



## shaggybill (Sep 25, 2006)

Woo, that's spooky looking. I love it when the woods look like that. It's very peaceful.


----------



## ed'sboy (Sep 25, 2006)

Those are pretty cool pics. I was in Swallow Creek Sunday in the pouring rain and it was so dark it was like night. Great moments to be in the woods.


----------



## leo (Sep 26, 2006)

*Neat pics*

I can feel the dampness and almost hear the moisture dripping ...

Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 26, 2006)

man I love a cool foggy morning....actually COLD and foggy is even better


----------



## Hoss (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice capture of a foggy woodland.  Thanks for sharing it.

Hoss


----------



## slimbo (Sep 26, 2006)

looks like you would see a black panther in dem woods.


----------



## Holton (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Sep 26, 2006)

Man, them's some purty woods...


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Sep 26, 2006)

*A Morning Like That Brings Back Memories....*

It was on a morning that looked just like that in the woods about 5 years ago that a nice 10 pt stepped out of the fog and into my sights. He stopped to feed on acorns under an oak about 35 yards from me, quartering away slightly. I went for a neck shot and he went straight down. 

He had only a small "perfect" 10 pt basket rack so I only saved the skull plate and mounted the rack. The wildlife biologist took the jaw bone and aged it for me. He said he was only about 18 months old (a yearling). With a rack like that already, I wonder what he would have looked like at 3-4 years old. 

I'd love to have his daddy walk in front of me like that.


----------



## LJay (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice pics. I love the woods when they're like that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 26, 2006)

My kind of place!


----------

